

Is "Startup" a word? - MEntrepreneur
https://www.change.org/petitions/google-add-the-word-startup-to-chrome-s-default-dictionary
Most spell check dictionaries find the word &quot;startup&quot; as a misspelled word. Does that mean I&#x27;m wasting my life??
Help me write this wrong by signing the petition:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.change.org&#x2F;petitions&#x2F;google-add-the-word-startup-to-chrome-s-default-dictionary
======
MEntrepreneur
I'm dying to know!!

[https://www.change.org/petitions/google-add-the-word-
startup...](https://www.change.org/petitions/google-add-the-word-startup-to-
chrome-s-default-dictionary)

